# Where is ICS data usage data stored?



## Aethyr (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd like to keep the information in ICS setting's nifty data usage tracker as I move from rom to rom. Anyone know where it's stored? I assume it's system data somewhere, but hopefully backing up and restoring that little chunk of info isn't a big violation of the "don't restore system data" rule.

Thanks!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Ditto. I would like to know this as well, particularly using titanium

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Aethyr (Jun 21, 2011)

This is probably a cinch for even a novice developer to find but very difficult for me. I've sifted through the Titanium Backup package list as well as the /system folder and can't find anything. Could someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

A little digging seems to indicate information is being stored in /data/system/usagestats
I could be wrong though


----------



## Aethyr (Jun 21, 2011)

Cool, thanks. I haven't had reason to wipe recently but will definitely try it next time I flash!


----------



## Infestor (Dec 20, 2011)

Can you confirm that this is the right folder to backup the data usage?


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

More random speculation, but how about the various netstats files in /data/system ? I'm just going on the file name here.


----------



## Aethyr (Jun 21, 2011)

Infestor said:


> Can you confirm that this is the right folder to backup the data usage?


Didn't work for me... I've given up, just surprised it hasn't been a concern for more folks.


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

Did you try the files I mentioned?


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

did some digging. milan616 is right about the files. if u delete the netstats.bin netstats_uid.bin and netstats_xt.bin it gets rid of the usage data. now im screwin around trying to put the files back so i can get my info back

edit: btw those files are in /data/system/


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

No luck getting my usage data back. But those r the files that store the data

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll try some stuff too. If deleting those deleted the data then that should def be the key. Being on tiered data, this is one thing that has definitely kept me from flashing a rom here and there until I reach my billing cycle. Usually I just keep track of it and reflect the difference in my data limit for my new rom. Backing this file up and restoring it would def be the shiznit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I was hoping titanium backup would have something for this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Aethyr (Jun 21, 2011)

Kinda surprising to me that more people don't care... Thus was one of the first things I was wondering about when Google announced this feature in 4.0.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Aethyr said:


> Kinda surprising to me that more people don't care... Thus was one of the first things I was wondering about when Google announced this feature in 4.0.


I don't think it's that people don't care, but a lot of us still have the unlimited data.

But, I did tinker with this a little bit out of curiosity. I moved the three files to my SD card and rebooted my phone. Sure enough three new ones were created and the data usage was set back down to nothing. I overwrote the new ones with the old ones and changed permission back to rw------- (Owner can read and write) and rebooted again. The old data usage was back.

To test it a little further, I put the files on my SD card and booted into another ROM with Boot Manager and overwrote the files and set permissions again. After a reboot though, no go. Not quite sure where the disconnect is.

FWIW, my daily is AOKP 24 and I installed the files on the 2/26 CM9 nightlies. I am going to keep toying with it, but no promises.


----------



## Aethyr (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm on unlimited data too... But I'm nonetheless curious about the data use of various apps and processes. Perhaps it's just the stat geek in me.


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

The netpolicy.xml file also holds information about the usage cycle you select as well as options for background data, etc. Maybe restoring this file will complete the process?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea I am going to try this out too. Got some time today to do some nandroids and experiment.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

JWellington said:


> Yea I am going to try this out too. Got some time today to do some nandroids and experiment.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Right on, let us know if you figure anything out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

I would like backups of this usage star as well, but if it's critical to your finances than why not use Verizon's app? This way you can still flash ROMs and not go over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Well for all those who don't know, Titanium Backup does this now. It is highlighted as green under the system applications. It is called Data Usage (Policy & Stats)

Kudos to Titanium Track again 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

Any negative impacts on restoring this system data as you flash rom to rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Well for all those who don't know, Titanium Backup does this now. It is highlighted as green under the system applications. It is called Data Usage (Policy & Stats)
> 
> Kudos to Titanium Track again
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


awesome, just checked it out. while i have unlimited data, i still like to keep track of my usage just for kicks. will give it a go the next time i flash a ROM.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Axium said:


> Any negative impacts on restoring this system data as you flash rom to rom?


Lots of potential problem. please be careful when you restore data from ROMa to ROMb as you will likely have problems (unforeseen FCs)... TI backup gives from devs heartburn.

If, and I don't know what or how, it restores just the net stats you'll probably be just fine but I would take TI restores with a spoonful of sugar as you may be left with a bitter taste in your mouth.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Riddle me this? Why don't u use the my Verizon app? It does a way better job of keeping track of your usage. And is way more accurate also. Add the widget to your home screen and poof there's your data counter









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I believe the OP was curious about individual app data use. The Verizon app just keeps track of total usage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

moosc said:


> Riddle me this? Why don't u use the my Verizon app? It does a way better job of keeping track of your usage. And is way more accurate also. Add the widget to your home screen and poof there's your data counter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish it updated in real time, but yeah its obviously accurate lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

So are we absolutely positive that the data usage and stats restores it? I used to back up and restore all system data, and I noticed it in there but it still wouldn't restore the data in the little stock program.

And yeah, my Verizon works but the little graph is handy. Not to mention I have a bunch of settings for which apps use background data and stuff, and my Verizon doesn't bring that over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Aethyr (Jun 21, 2011)

Restoring the green Data Usage seems to restore some little things (like the monthly window that I set to match my billing cycle, for example), but not the actual usage data itself. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've never been able to get Titanium Backup to work to backup/restore this kind of data. I usually like to backup usage data, Wifi Hotspots, Bluetooth Pairings, etc. I used to do this on my older Gingerbread phone but on ICS it just doesn't work.


----------

